# Does a faint BFP mean mc or chemical?



## sugarlove

Just wondering what people's thoughts are on this?

I know my friend who has had 2 mcs said that she had very faint lines, but both her successful pgs had strong lines.

SL


----------



## Lynda09

I don't think a faint line means a miscarriage it just depends how hcg is in your urine. I think some people just have stronger lines than others it's different if you had astrong line that gets lighter. I'm not an expert someone else may offer you more accurate advice.

Lynda


----------



## Omi

A positive is a positive, regardless. She's pregnant. As mentioned above some people have stronger lines than others and unless you get a negative/ or full af its not a chemical. 

If she got a positive because the pregnancy hormone was found in her body meaning the embryo has attached. Should it dislodge, such as in a total mc (as opposed to a missed one) you would know you had miscarried as you would start to cramp and bleed. If you had a mmc you very rarely get a negative test result as the embryo is still attached and thus your body still thinks its pregnant and still produces hcg which a test would pick up.

Depending on when she tested she could get stronger lines as time passes. HCG doubles every 48 hrs.

Good luck to your friend! :)


----------



## jeanettekaren

I got loads of faint positives when I had my chemical, so its not always a case that a positive is a positive. OK, I was technically pregnant but it was never going to viable, your body still produces hcg even if the embryo doesn't implant. Test in a few days and see if the line is any darker, if it is you are probably pregnant, if its still light then it could be a chemical.


----------



## Justagirlxx

No a faint line doesnt mean a chemical or mc. I had a very faint line in the beginning that just got darker. I think it depends on what dpo you are, when you Oved, when you implanted, etc.


----------



## Mamabel

Hi, I've had a few zygotes that haven't implanted, but I had so many other symptoms, I knew I was pregnant. But for me, if it didn't implant, I didn't get a positive. I guess that means it didn't develop enough to produce HCG? I didn't worry about it too much. I think it was easier to not get a positive and then have AF on time, or just a few days late. I just figure that's a normal part of the reproductive process, and I'm content to wait for a healthy zygote who wants to stick. So, this is totally unfactual information...just my experience.


----------



## aussiettc

HCG is produced when the egg begins to implant in the lining, if it does sucessfully complete implantation then you get AF usually a little late. You can get a + HPT at this point (before AF) and it is considered a chemical pregnancy.

hope this helps


----------



## Lawa

Hey I had a chemical this month I got an early BFP at 10dpo and it never got any stronger then the day before I started to bleed it was practically not visable.


----------

